# Install Shield Error: -5003 : 0x8004ace4



## devinlee51989 (May 9, 2007)

I recently bought grand theft auto san andreas second edition for my pc and when i try to install it when the installshield comes up it asks me what language i want to continue in and I click "ok" for english then it displays the splash screen and the installshield wizard progress bar at the bottom right but it also displays an error message that says

An error (-5003 : 0x8004ace4) has occured while running the setup.

Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications.
If the error still occurs, please contact your vendor: Rockstar Games.
(http://www.rockstargames.com)

then my options are Report, Details, and OK (or close)

when I click on details the window gets bigger and displays:

Error Code:	-5003 : 0x8004ace4
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (984)
PAPP:Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
PVENDOR:Rockstar Games (http://www.RockstarGames.com)
PGUID:E0303B6A-C675-4102-95DA-C013625BFA99
$10.50.0.125
@Windows 2000 (2195) IE 6.0.2600.0

Ive tried going to rockstar for technical support but the GTA:SA for PC support page doesnt load.... what do I do?


----------

